# Assassin's creed 2: Ausweichschritte zählen nicht bei Übungsmission



## valebaze (9. März 2010)

*Assassin's creed 2: Ausweichschritte zählen nicht bei Übungsmission*

Hallo

 Ich habe ein Problem bei AC2, habe mich extra deswegen hier angemeldet  (ja, ich habe es gekauft, und es funktioniert mittlerweile auch wieder   )

 Folgendes: Bei Sequenz 5, die Übungsmission, wo man "Ausweichen" lernen soll, werden bei mir die Ausweichschritte nicht gezählt.

 Die Übung lautet ja folgendermassen: Gegner markieren (mit F), mit Leertaste ausweichen...

 Ich mache das genauso. Mit F Mario anvisieren, Mario greift an, Leertaste plus W, A, S oder D (zur Richtungsauswahl) drücken, Ezio weicht aus und Marios Schlag geht daneben. Eigentlich also erfolgreich ausgewichen. Jedoch heisst es oben links immer noch "erfolgreiche Ausweichschritte 0/3" (oder so), auch nach mehreren Wiederholungen.

 Entweder bin ich zu blöd, um es richtig zu machen, oder es ist ein Bug?!

 Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen.

 Gruss


----------



## j1710 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Assassin's creed 2: Ausweichschritte zählen nicht bei Übungsmission*

Das Problem hatte ich ebenfalls. Anstatt der Richtungstasten (wasd) musst du die Pfeiltasten und die Leertaste verwenden---und es funktioniert. Viel Spaß beim weiteren Spielen


----------

